# New! Bernie's Super V-Pro & Super Side Bracket w/ GATOR GRIP-140-280 teeth!!



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

We believe that we have created the "ULTIMATE V-BAR & SIDE OFFSET BRACKET". Last year's model had 6 teeth on the side knuckles and 5-22 teeth on the main v-bar mount to ensure the side rod or rods didn't slip up or down. The side-to-side knuckle had no teeth.
Because of the input our STAFF SHOOTERS provided, we went to work on what has been called the "BEST EVER PRODUCED"..." THE ULTIMATE V-BAR"... "The I WISH I HAD THOUGHT OF THAT...bracket". The NEW for 2013... THE SUPER V-PRO V-bar has 35 tiny interlocking METAL teeth that mate with 35 teeth on the 2 upper AND 2 lower arm connections. That means that EVERY joint on the V-bar has 70 METAL TEETH....4 joints = 280 TEETH on each V-bar and 140 on each single side mount or thru-the-riser mount. EVERY V-BAR and side bracket has QUICK DISCONNECTs built in...with STAINLESS STEEL LOCKING PINS. Every joint has STAINLESS STEEL bolts/screws!!! 
In addition to all that, we have added "CALIBRATION MARKS" on every joint so you can "MICRO ADJUST" them and BE SURE they are where YOU put them and that "THEY WILL STAY THERE"...till YOU move them!!! SO, if you're tired of your bars slipping, moving or sliding...tired of stripped out plastic teeth ...tired of trying to find the exact spot you had your bars set (before they slipped)....Call me at 614-322-1038 11am-7pm 7 days a wk. Special AT pricing is available NOW! The SUPER SIDE bracket or thru-the-riser model retails for $99....AT SPECIAL $79.!!! Our staff shooters receive additional discounts.
The SUPER V-PRO V-bar retails for $165...Archery Talk Special...$132!!!(s/h $6 in the US...Priority Mail) NOTE: Both brackets are countersunk to accept a 1in. dia. QD (sold separately) which attaches the brackets on the front stab hole. We also have .85 in. countersunk V-bar front mounts and QDs to fit...same price...$17...10deg. drop QD ..$20
As always everything has a 30 day moneyback guarantee...Call 614-322-1038 11am-7pm.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

another pic, in silver


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

We now have an extended Super side mount for the Hoyt Carbon Matrix that mounts behind the front QD. Will post pics soon!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

new Hoyt Matrix Offset Knuckle


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------

